# Apple TV2 et videos iTunes



## gab74 (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je viens d'avoir l'Apple TV2 et je rencontre un problème concernant les vidéos que j'ai sur Itunes.
La musique et photo fonctionne sans probleme!

Les videos sont des fichiers .avi que j'ai converti avec kigo video converter en .mp4.
Certain se lise sans probleme et d'autre il demarre apres un long moment d'attente....

Tout les fichier ont le meme format de base et sont converti avec le meme logiciel.
j'ai essayé de reconvertir un de ceux qui fonctionne mal avec smart converter mais le probleme reste le meme.

J'ai la derniere version de Itunes et fais la MAJ de l'apple TV.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a deja rencontrer ce probleme???
J'ai passer des heures sur google et j'ai rien trouver de similaire, seulement des probleme avec la location des videos.

je suis tout nouveau sur le forum alors j'espere que la question n'a pas deja ete pose, en tout cas merci bcp a tous ce qui pourront m'aider.


----------



## Yozi12 (28 Octobre 2011)

Salut, moi j'utilise Ivi, sur le mac appstore, pas cher et très efficace, que ce soit pour un simple avi de 700Mo ou un mkv de plusieurs gigas...
Peut être que cela t'aidera...


----------



## Defcon (31 Octobre 2011)

Salut Gab,

Tu n'es pas le premier à soulever le problème, il semblerait que certains softs ne traitent pas de la même façon en fonction de l'extension d'origine du fichier.

Pour ma part, j'utilises le logiciel Handbrake qui possède une option spécifique à l'ATV2 et je n'ai jamais rencontré de soucis de lecture à partir de mon ATV.


----------



## pepeye66 (31 Octobre 2011)

Et si HandBrake le fait si bien (d'autres aussi d'ailleurs) c'est parce qu'il converti en ".m4v"


----------

